# Soon be doing the Frisco Disco



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

less than 3 weeks will we hit Frisco Woods Campground ... Hope Susan has left us a few fish


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Friend of mine has caught 7 seamullet citations in the past 4 days... Biggest was 2lb 3oz...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

After fact checking it was 2lb 7oz,sorry........


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Me too, staying at drumdums place cant wait!!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Seen Susan caught a 2 lb 14 oz pomp today


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Geo when are you going to be there. We will be there June 3-10 and just right down the road


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> Seen Susan caught a 2 lb 14 oz pomp today


 Yep,Susan is on a roll too!! I actually have a couple of sat off this year,may get a chance to try to catch my first citation pomp..


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

will be there june 23-30, leave me some chunker
js


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Ken is Tater still working at Frisco Rod and Gun ? we have caught at least one citation pomp every year the last few years but it's been a while since we caught a Cit. Mullet


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

surfchunker said:


> Geo when are you going to be there. We will be there June 3-10 and just right down the road


the 17th staying till sun


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Not a lot of pomps yet but the biggest mullet I've ever seen. I bet I got 15 citations in the last few days. Not just a pound and a half. Two pounders.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

That's awesome Percy I saw the one, hey we still will need that outside shower spigot thing that leaks while we are down


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> Ken is Tater still working at Frisco Rod and Gun ? we have caught at least one citation pomp every year the last few years but it's been a while since we caught a Cit. Mullet


 Yep...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

that Young Man has grown up


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

bronzbck1 said:


> Not a lot of pomps yet but the biggest mullet I've ever seen. I bet I got 15 citations in the last few days. Not just a pound and a half. Two pounders.


Hey man you mind saving us some, still have another ten days till we come back haha nice work


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

report ... got down yesterday and went out for a few hours, 7 mullet 6 of them between 1 and 1 1/4 pound and 1 1/4 pound Pomp


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

Save a few for me wouldya? I'm coming next Sunday.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

That's awesome. I'll be down day after tomorrow! Glad to see some fish being caught.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Earlene ..... congratulations on your citation Pomp ... nice one .... River


----------

